# Tellerrandtour 2009- 2 Tage Trailspaß im böhmischen Erzgebirge



## wurzeldödel (9. Juni 2009)

Standard Tellerrandtour 2009- 2 Tage Trailspaß im böhmischen Erzgebirge
Hallo liebe Bikefreunde,

die "Tellerrandtour" steigert 2009 Umfang und Erlebniswert um 100%! Der Blick über den Tellerrand lohnt sich!
2 geführte Ganztagestouren, 2 Guides, mehrfaches Brennen in den Beinen und x-mal Bikespaß auf den Trails bergab.
Das Leben unserer tschechischen Nachbarn, Zeugnisse des Bergbaues und herrliche Aussichten auf Sachsen und Böhmen "erfahren" wir mit unseren Bikes.
Der Bikespaß für alle Teilnehmer steht im Vordergrund- wir fahren kein Rennen.

Den "Feier"-Abend verbringen wir gemeinsam am Grill und tauschen unsere persönlichen Erlebnisse aus!

Wir zeigen Euch am 15. und 16. August einige der schönsten Trails im böhmischen Teil des Erzgebirges!

Preiswert übernachten könnt Ihr in der Jugendherberge Johanngeorgenstadt.

Weitere Infos gibt es unter www.movement-aktiv.de

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## wurzeldödel (1. Juni 2010)

Die Trails im (Süd)-Osten sind eine Klasse für sich!! Immer wieder und bei jedem Wetter. Wir waren mit Gästen aus Sachsen, Bayern und Niedersachsen unterwegs. 
Zufriedene Gesichter- auch bei dem größten Mistwetter- da lacht das Guideherz!

Fotos zur Tour und neue Unternehmungen hier

der Wurzeldödel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

